# Speaker sizes in a 92 classic



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey all,

I finally put the deck in my car ( after a painful removal from my dad's 87 celebrity ). Now my question is what size are the door speakers and the holes that are in the rear deck lid ( there are no speakers back there ). It looks like the rear speakers are 6.5" speakers but I just want to check with some fellow nissan people to make sure. I know that this should probably be put in the audio forum but I figure you guys know a lot more  


Thanks

Muccman


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

muccman said:


> *Hey all,
> 
> I finally put the deck in my car ( after a painful removal from my dad's 87 celebrity ). Now my question is what size are the door speakers and the holes that are in the rear deck lid ( there are no speakers back there ). It looks like the rear speakers are 6.5" speakers but I just want to check with some fellow nissan people to make sure. I know that this should probably be put in the audio forum but I figure you guys know a lot more
> 
> ...


 hey man, no big deal, but gerenally this is for b12 related stuff, most people here dont have a b13 so if you mosey on over to the b13 you can get more questions answeared there.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I'll help you out since you do, in fact, have a B12 and not a B13 *cough*xXB12RacerXx needs some schooling on Canadian Nissans *cough*

I have Sony Xplod 6.5" in the rear and 5.25" in the front of my '90 Sentra. Everything fits fine and sound much better than what was in the car when I bought it.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

dude a sentra classic is a b12.... b12racer btw, i pmed u.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

****...didnt read ur post above to well nick


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

thansk a lot guys.. well appreciated


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what, so a B12 to us is a B13 to them?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I think Nick is saying that in '92, Canadian sentra classic models were using B12 frames, while US models were using B13 frames. I actually have no clue myself, so I would like to know as well.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> *No, I think Nick is saying that in '92, Canadian sentra classic models were using B12 frames, while US models were using B13 frames. I actually have no clue myself, so I would like to know as well. *


that's right, the '92 canadian classic is actually a B12.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

If anyone is interested, the B13 never made it into Canada because of the way the seatbelt is mounted to the door in coupe versions. That's a no-no in Canadian law. 
Not sure if that's true for all 91-94's, but that's why they have no B13 SE-R's.


uhhh... excuse me they do have egg's, I mean NX2k's.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

In Canada the B12s were sold until '93. Between '91 and '93 they were labled "Sentra Classic" They were a mishmash of B12 parts. Such as the e16i engine but with the later B12s brakes. The B13s were sold from '91-'94 just like in the US, and we did get the B13 coupe too, but no Sentra SE-R just NX2000.


----------



## viciousxp (May 31, 2004)

man ... now im just confused... 

so for a 1991 CANADIAN nissan sentra with a GA16DE engine.. what size speakers should i get ?

:S


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

viciousxp said:


> man ... now im just confused...
> 
> so for a 1991 CANADIAN nissan sentra with a GA16DE engine.. what size speakers should i get ?
> 
> :S


If yours is a '91 Sentra with GA16DE, then its a B13. Try the B13 forums and see what they say.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> If yours is a '91 Sentra with GA16DE, then its a B13. Try the B13 forums and see what they say.


But if it's a classic, it's a B12. But if it has the GA16DE it should be a B13.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

While we're on the topic of speakers, ne1 know what size the rear speaks are in a coup? My hunch is that they're the same as a Pulsar.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I think they took the ga16i out of production for the 'classic' B12 canadian sentra. I mean if you can get ga16de into a B12 in your garage at home I'm sure Nissan could have somehow 'rigged up' the assembly line to accomodate this. 

What does the engine have to do with what size speaker you install anyway? Like; "oh dude you've got B12 w/e13s?! Sorry no 6x9's for you."


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> What does the engine have to do with what size speaker you install anyway? Like; "oh dude you've got B12 w/e13s?! Sorry no 6x9's for you."


Nothing. I'll just have to pull them out and measure. Thx.


----------

